# سؤال و محتاج جواب فى رسالة يعقوب الاصحاح الاول ياريت حد يجاوبنى ( مهم



## G.a.L.a.x.y (26 سبتمبر 2007)

السؤال بيقول 

من خلال الاصحاح الاول ما عكس كلمة 



لباس بهي


انا عايزه الاجابة 
ياريت علشان مش عارفه افهمها من الاصحاح 


عكس كلمة 
لباس بهى 
فى رسالة يعقوب الاصحاح الاول

3 فنظرتم الى اللابس اللباس البهي وقلتم له اجلس انت هنا حسنا وقلتم للفقير قف انت هناك او اجلس هنا تحت موطئ قدميّ


انا عايزه عكس الكلمة
من خلال الاصحاح كلة و لسي شاهد اية واحدة


مستنىه الاجابة


شكرا كيريا


----------



## fredyyy (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال و محتاج جواب فى رسالة يعقوب الاصحاح الاول ياريت حد يجاوبنى ( مهم*

*عكس كلمة  لباس بهى

لباس قذر أو متسخ (لباس ليس له كرامة في أعين الناس)*


----------



## Michael (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال و محتاج جواب فى رسالة يعقوب الاصحاح الاول ياريت حد يجاوبنى ( مهم*

عكس كلمة بهى اى لباس ردىء


----------

